# 2 stage 42" blower unit for my prestige



## guest

i bit the bullet and am buying a 2 stage 42" blower unit for my prestige. 

i was wondering about the cab? i dont know if they re worth it or not, ive heard some say they are a waste of time and others say they are good.. any opinions would be appreciated...


sj


----------



## bontai Joe

*Snow cabs*

I've been plowing snow with a Deere 316 since 1979 and bought a blower this summer for the front of the same tractor. I've been out in sleet, snow, dark, wind, whiteout blizzard conditions and wished I had a cab many many times. I would think blowing is worse as far as being pelted with snow, ice, wind etc. My only concern would be fogging up inside. and it would ABSOLUTELY HAVE an electric wiper blade for the outside.


----------



## Jay_NJ

John,

Somewhat related. I purchased a canopy for my walk behind two years ago. Best thing I ever did. Anyone that has used a blower can tell you the spray is unforgiving. And if you wear glasses, like me, you’ll never see clearly past 5 feet. My neighbors joked about me and my “phone booth” -- that was until we got that 2+ footer last year and 6 foot drifts sculpted by an relentless wind from the north. AAHH – no one was laughing after that one – I still recall one neighbor looking like frosty the man when he got finished with his drive.:winky: 

Bottom line, they are well worth the investment in my book. You need only to be slapped in the face by a wall of blowing snow once to understand the true value of such an option… My 2 cents – wouldn’t leave the garage without it!:lmao: 

Jay


----------



## tisenberg

It must look funny, but I see the practicality of it.


----------



## leolav

Sno cab????? We don't need no stinking snow cabs!!!!

Sorry. 

I have never used one. I also would be worried about visibility. Probably works great when its not snowing, but when it is really coming down, it would puddle similar to a windshield???


----------



## Argee

It's funny you guys mention that. I was down by Sears today looking at one. They have them on sale for $179.00....$20 off the regular price. If you take one of those bonnet attachments and hang clear plastic from it and drape it over the hood and sides of the tractor, you you got a sno cab. It's open in the back. Didn't seem to fit all that well. If it was $99 maybe, but definetely not worht $179 IMHO.


----------



## Ingersoll444

I have to say, wile I have never used one, they make one for my Ingersoll, and it looks AWSOME!!. Hard sided, real glass. Would not mind finding one of those badboys.


----------



## Old_Nodaker

I have just gotten a Curtis cab, glass front window, side and back are vinyl/plastic. Had enough snow the other day to try it out, didn't figure I'd need the side doors. 90 seconds later I was back in the shop putting them on. I also had to run the windshield wiper constantly. I was surprised at that, using a walkbehind with the plastic cover the snow doesn't seem to stick so why does it stick so to the glass? Bottom line, I can't imagine not having a cab, even in a light wind and with the front window I was covered with snow in seconds. (I also had to put the chains on as the snow was real wet and slick.)


----------



## guest

thatz a pretty nice cab nodaker... Was that generic or custom made for the JD? 

was it expensive?


----------



## Argee

Nodaker,
That's one fine looking cab....Yep I'm sure of it....I'm jealous... 

Can you get that out in the light and take some more pics?


----------



## Old_Nodaker

I guess my new picture went to never never land, I'll try again.

Its custom fit, they make many models for other brands and models. These run around $1500 new, or, you can get the hard sided ones for around $2700. I got it used for $750, not expensive if you use it for 15 years and then sell it for $700. Curtis has a web side, they do accessories too.


----------



## johnbron

:question: Ya Know, I was just looking at that neet cab and I thought to meself, Hmmm, How do you open the hood with the cab mounted on it.:question:


----------



## jodyand

*Thats a good question*

Does the front off the cab lift up:question: If it don't do you have to take the cab off to check the oil:question: 
Jody


----------



## Old_Nodaker

I'll splain it now and post a picture later. I'd meant to mention it in the original post. 

The front section isn't all one piece, the windshield and legs that go down around the hood are separate from the corners, and hinged near the top. Just lift it up and there's a rod to hold it up. The back cover is held on by snaps, so one could, in theory, unhook the top half and fold it down if you needed more fresh air!!


----------



## Old_Nodaker

Picture with the front open.


----------



## jodyand

*That explains it*

That explains it in full.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Argee

How long does it take to open it up? Looks like a pretty easy task.


----------



## Old_Nodaker

The sides used to fit so tight against the tractor side covers that it was a bit of a struggle, so I cut off 1/4 inch from each side. The gasket isn't glued on so I pulled it loose, did the cutting and put the gasket back on. Takes about 5 seconds now. 

If one had nothing else to do, it wouldn't be all that hard to build one. That had been my plan until I stumbled across this one.


----------



## DeereBob

Old_Nodaker,
If I had to blow snow in ND, I would have a heated enclosure but here in Chicago, just too pricey for the limited truly cold weather we have. However, I noticed one really neat thing in your picture. That was some type of device to adjust the snow deflector chute from inside the cab. Was this part of the cab or a special extra you put on your tractor? I have the single stage thower on my X485 instead of the two-stage one you have.


----------



## Old_Nodaker

DeereBob - Why, what have you been hearing about ND winters?? Vicious rumors I assure you.

The snow deflector setup is a stock JD item. It would usually mount on a bracket off the tractor frame, but with the cab in the way, I just drilled a hole and mounted it directly on the cab. I added the angle brace that you maybe can see to give that long shaft some support. Cost $85 for the "kit", although it then listed other parts that you would have needed had I wanted to mount it the regular way. It does work well, sofar. 

After I'd done it, I was talking to the JD salesman that had sold me the tractor. He mentioned there's a business in town (Fargo) that has electric cylinders that work very well for that application. Cost around $125. It's called "Motion Industries Inc", and they have a web page, several locations. I haven't gotten in there yet but you might check it out. I couldn't find the cylinders on the web page, might have to call them.


----------



## DeereBob

Old_Nodaker,
I have spent a few winters in ND on business and quite frankly, Fargo is the Florida of ND compared to Bismarck! But both are toasty compared to Minot or Williston! I'll check out that attachment for the chute since it would be a handy addition to my snowthrowing arsenal. My dealer never mentioned it was available when I first bought the blower for my 425 or bought the retrofit kit for my X485. That is why I made the point about the 2-stage versus the single stage in case it was only available for the former.


----------



## Old_Nodaker

Oh:whine: You've actually been here - Never mind then.

The chute on my snowblower was predrilled at the factory for the mounting brackets. The way I found out about it was a display they had on the showroom floor. I suspect its a one size fits all deal. I'll see if I still have the number for it in case you can't find it.


Actually, we're equal opportunity. There's times when it's much warmer in the western parts of the state too.


----------



## leolav

Thats just plain out nasty weather. We get cold weather, but you guys get slammed pretty often with nasty wind chills and temps. 

We get some nasty noreasters up here in N.E., but I would guess they are a cakewalk compared to what you folks see. 

I guess the reason why its such a big deal up here is that when we get slammed, NY city, Boston, Hartford and all other New England cities come to a stand still. Our population is much more concentrated which creates traffic jams, airport closures, etc. It snarls up everything from businesses, the stock markets, etc. etc. But I wouldn't trade living in New England for anything.


----------

